# wma hogs



## cr4zygui (Oct 24, 2011)

hey guys its me again.  But I wanted to know if any of you guys know a good wma to hunt for hogs at this time of the year.  Willing to do the drive but I would like to get some clues of where they are at so I don't have to play the guessing game.  Small game or big game rifle can be used.  I got a 6.8 spc just for them and also a 17 hmr if we need the small game weapons.  This question may have been asked numerous of time but I would rather have the up to date info than the info from 2 years ago.  Thanks

Nang


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 24, 2011)

Got 32 views with no response c'mon guys


----------



## Marty55 (Oct 24, 2011)

take a look at the Middle Georgia Hogs thread


----------



## RedWrecker (Oct 24, 2011)

Buddy of mine hunted fort stewart over the weekend. saw more hogs than deer in the A areas. not exactly sure which ones but i know it was close to the C areas. every little bit of advise helps. let me know how it turns out if you decide to go there


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 25, 2011)

Marty55 said:


> take a look at the Middle Georgia Hogs thread




I was on that thread but only talks about the flat creek pfa and gives no clue what so ever.  I don't have a bow yet for this yea hunt so that would be a problem as well.


And I appreciate the advise Red I will look into it and if the date and time is right I want to go in a few weeks from now

And do anyone have any idea of beaverdam and how their hogs and deer are doing down there?


----------



## ccutler (Oct 25, 2011)

My wife really wants to get a hog, the women at Cybel WMA told us a few weeks ago when we atrted looking into hunting WMA lands, (this is how I found out about the quota hunts) that even though we did not get on a quota we could hunt and shoot as many hogs as we wanted with the weapons for whatever season is open. She told us that they have alot of hogs and people have been complining about being chased by them there. as far as what part of Cybel I can not help but I am sure the people in the welcome center there can give advice on that.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 25, 2011)

That really helps a lot ccutler.  I too did not get a quota hunt but hope you the best of luck on the hogs.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 25, 2011)

im up north seen many hogs in pinelog wma  will not take long to find hog sign there with the small game rifle  you have has to be a head shot good luck  also you  can camp there or there is a hotel near by


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 25, 2011)

I love to camp in the woods but you think my 17 hmr can drop them?


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 25, 2011)

You should also look into Oakywoods and Ocmulgee WMA both are split by the river and there are hogs everywhere on both of them!


----------



## ricky_45 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds like Ocmulgee is the place to go.  Is it ok to hunt hog with firearms on a WMA during the regular firearms season, even if the deer hunts on the WMA are limited to certain periods within the normal gun season?  In other words, gun season is Oct 2X-Jan1, but on the WMA, deer hunts can be limited to certain weekends, etc.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 25, 2011)

ricky_45 said:


> Sounds like Ocmulgee is the place to go.  Is it ok to hunt hog with firearms on a WMA during the regular firearms season, even if the deer hunts on the WMA are limited to certain periods within the normal gun season?  In other words, gun season is Oct 2X-Jan1, but on the WMA, deer hunts can be limited to certain weekends, etc.



NO! Do people read regulations anymore or just go to web boards and ask questions which can be easily answered in the reg book?

Find out what season is open on that WMA and you have to use the weapons that are allowed during that hunt.

Pretty scary reading the DNR law enforcement files and seeing guys hunting WMAs with rifles when those WMAs are not open for deer hunting.


----------



## trial&error (Oct 25, 2011)

you have to use the weapon allowed for whats open.  Some wmas are only open for deer on certain days.  On those days you can use your deer guns.  Some close the deer hunts and go back to small game hunts (Ocmulgee actually does this 4 times) during those times only small game weapons are legal.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 26, 2011)

I always look at the dnr regulation handbook.  And the reason I am asking these questions about hog hunting in which wma is that the handbook will not tell you if there is hogs on there unless they have a special hunt for them.  I obey the law for my safety and others


----------



## soulek001 (Oct 26, 2011)

17hmr will do the job on hogs with good shot placement!


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ocmulgee is a great place for some serious hog hunting but expect to put some miles on the boots as there is alot of land to cover out there and the sign is everywhere! Its all a matter of right time right place kinda deal!  Good luck!


----------



## ricky_45 (Oct 26, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> NO! Do people read regulations anymore or just go to web boards and ask questions which can be easily answered in the reg book?
> 
> Find out what season is open on that WMA and you have to use the weapons that are allowed during that hunt.
> 
> Pretty scary reading the DNR law enforcement files and seeing guys hunting WMAs with rifles when those WMAs are not open for deer hunting.



Do you always make assumptions about what someone reads?  I've started in on reading the regs, but I asked the question as I have read quite bit and still have not found the answer I was looking for.


----------



## ricky_45 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I found the area of the regs that addresses feral hogs on WMA.  The firearm allowed depends upon what is allowed to be hunted within certain dates.   I figured this was the case, but I have not hunted WMA for 14 years.  I would rather join a hunting club on private land.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I would love to join a club or just get a group of friends and lease a land but money has been an issue this year.  Wma is ok I guess just that I have to do some driving all over ga to hunt


----------



## watermedic (Oct 26, 2011)

muzzle loader and archery equipment are good for small game!!!!


----------



## KeithTheDeerSlayer (Oct 27, 2011)

killed one on alatoona last night but think it was just a freak accident. its open for deer rifle


----------



## Walt@CampSwampy (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, cr4zygui, I can't take it anymore so I'll try to help. You're pretty far away, but if you can make it, you probably cannot do better in GA than the bottomlands around the Ogeechee - Canoochee rivers, particularly on the Fort Stewart reservation. Click here for detailed info, regs and maps, then come on down, register (and pay fees) at the Fort's Pass and Permit office, get a cheap hotel room in Pembroke, Hinesville or Richmond Hill, pick your bottomland, and go when you're ready. I've walked undetected among as many as two dozen very large and feeding hogs in these areas, and had a magnificent boar turn onto my trail not 25 yds ahead of me (happily, going in the same direction). In 2001, post game managers killed 21 large hogs in one hour on Stewart's Multi-Purpose Range Complex. They're there, they're huge, and if you seriously think you can take one safely with a .17, your days on Earth will be many fewer than most.

Best of luck, Walt


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 2, 2011)

Finally the type of answer I was looking for.  Just every detail a man can get.  Thanks a lot Walt.  I will look and maybe head over there during their hunt


Nang


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 2, 2011)

soulek001 said:


> 17hmr will do the job on hogs with good shot placement!



Yep! Heck, I even dropped on in its tracks with a headshot and a 22 mag.


----------



## broach0018 (Nov 2, 2011)

buckeroo said:


> Yep! Heck, I even dropped on in its tracks with a headshot and a 22 mag.



Thats what i hog hnt with. havnt had a problem yet.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 5, 2011)

cr4zygui said:


> Finally the type of answer I was looking for.  Just every detail a man can get.  Thanks a lot Walt.  I will look and maybe head over there during their hunt
> 
> 
> Nang



Read the regs for Ft Stewart and your confusion has only begun

The simplest EZest to understand regs and rules are for WMAs, plus there are over a hundred to choose from.
Sure EVERYONE would rather be in a Private club, so you can hunt Hogs all year long, day or night, with ANYTHING, including a 50 caliber sniper rifle..........

Hogs are NOT a game animal, there is NO SEASON for them, no limit either.

If you want to hunt on a WMA, just use the appropriate firearm for what season is going on when you are there.
EVERY WMA South of Atlanta will have hogs and pretty much any WMA North of Atlanta will too


----------



## snookman (Nov 6, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> EVERY WMA South of Atlanta will have hogs and pretty much any WMA North of Atlanta will too



You wish!!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 6, 2011)

snookman said:


> You wish!!!!



Yep!


----------



## rldevogt (Nov 14, 2011)

I am going ocmulgee tomorrow. I will let you know how the hunt goes.


----------



## 813diablo (Nov 24, 2011)

So how did it go???


----------



## rldevogt (Nov 25, 2011)

saw a lot of tracks but no hogs. Saw about 8 does and about 8 good sized turkeys


----------



## cr4zygui (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I'm heading down there in the morning.  Wish me luck


----------

